# Help with Allergies



## dirtyblue (Feb 8, 2012)

I started my 18 mo old male GSD dog on RAW a year ago because of chronic yeast infections in his ears. I had gone grain free, and tried everything else and everyone suggested RAW to get rid of his allergies. Things have improved with his ears, but he is still getting yeast infections in between his toes. He has now twice had the pad of his paw actually peel off because of him licking them so much. I have tried using a foot powder for althlete's foot on his feet, he is totally grain free obviously. He mostly eats red meat products including bone and organs (took chicken out of his diet). I don't use any products on my lawn, he doesn't sleep on any towels. What am I missing? What can I try? Thank you!


----------



## dirtyblue (Feb 8, 2012)

39 views and no suggestions


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry I don't have any experience with dog allergies, just human 

Try contacting Michelle (Jax08) as she not only feeds raw but raw honey as a natural remedy to help deal with allergies with her GSD

Here's a link to a thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/273026-raw-honey-allergies.html


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe isn't chicken but beef he is allergic to. It could be an allergy to both chicken and beef. It happens. If the areas he seems to have symptoms is only on his feet now it may very well be he is allergic to the type of grass in your lawn. These are just guesses. The only way you are probably going find out is to do allergy testing. Which may or may not be conclusive. For all our advances when can't seem to allergy test with great reliability. It seems. like humans, dogs that have allergies, are usually allergic to more than one thing.
Allergies are a pain in the behind to say the least. Finding out what they are from is more than frustrating for most of us. Hopefully others here will chime in and have more to add and help find an answer for you. 
Best of luck!

Oh... be patient on responses to your post. Must members work during the day during the week. I'm sure you will get more responses this evening.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Itchy feet can be from environmental allergies. Have you tried soaking or spraying half ACV and water on dogs feet once coming in from yard? They also make wipes called "wipe out" that are used on cow's teats that work well. I deal with the same crap.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I know this will probably sound like an old time “Snake Oil” remedy, but people have seen amazing results with this product!
Wendy Volhard, C.J. Puotinen, and Whole Dog Journal are big supporters of Willard Water.

*Willard Water
*  “Willard Water is one of life’s mysteries (it is a special combination of water, fossilized organics, sodium meta silicate, sulfated castor oil, calcium chloride, and magnesium sulfate). During a complex and patented chemical process the CAW micelle, an electrical charged colloidal particle that is the core ingredient of Dr. Willard's Water®, is created. This CAW micelle causes the formation of “a catalyst that alters the structure of water. Most people have never heard of it. Those who have, tend to use it religiously, even though they aren’t sure what it is or how it works. 
*This must be purchased from the inventor as there are many copy cats: 605-343-8100*
John Willard 
 (605) 343-8100
 [email protected]

Quote: “I have used Dr.Willard's water in my breeding kennel for almost 15 years. It is an excellent tool for puppies as it helps their immune systems while under their initial vaccination schedule. But the *greatest asset I have found with it is with dogs with sensitive skin and or allergies.* *U*sed as a source of drinking water and sprayed on hot/itchy spots it performs MIRACLES. *I have seen dogs diagnosed with severe allergies actually cured!* This is a wonderful product!”

Willard Water® Topical Spray Recommendations:
 *Skin, Fur, Nose or Throat Irritation — Spray affected area with the diluted solution several times a day.
*Temporary Relief from Minor Burns, Cuts, Sprains and Itching — Spray affected area with the diluted solution several times a day.
*Hot Spots — Spray affected area with the diluted solution several times a day.
*Arthritis and Joint Pain — Spray affected area with the diluted solution several times a day.
*Pink Eye — Spray affected eye(s) once or twice a day with the diluted solution.

One fluid ounce (2 tablespoons) concentrate per gallon of water is the strength recommended for daily human/pet consumption as well as for *topical application* on pets and people. This same strength is a good daily drinking water for animals with acute or chronic health problems or for any animals during hot weather or times of stress. 

Use this solution to fill your dog’s water bowl, which should be available at all times. Add it to dry, canned, or raw food. 
Dr. DeHaan’s only caution is to *start slowly*. He introduces Willard Water gradually and in small doses, giving small dogs 1 to 2 tablespoons of the dilute solution daily, adding it to drinking water or food. Medium-sized dogs receive 4 tablespoons per day, and large or giant breeds start with ½ to ¾ cup (4 to 6 ounces).
*“Too much too fast can accelerate the detoxification response,” he explains. “If your dog gets diarrhea, ease off a little until his system catches up.”*This temporary symptom is the only adverse side effect Dr. DeHaan has seen while treating thousands of dogs with Willard Water.” 
(let me know if you'd like more info on this)

Moms


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

Try pure organic virgin coconut oil. It's sold at health food stores. You can feed it (most dogs love the taste), as well as rub it on paw pads/noses/ears/etc. 

http://dogingtonpost.com/benefits-of-coconut-oil-for-dogs/#.UmyITJm9Kc0


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

